# FREE/PAID Cluebet Predictions



## cluebet (Mar 9, 2015)

Cluebet is your source of sports betting information, offering you an amazing online betting experience like no other. Placing a wager with our tips and service will turn you into a successful bettor no matter of your previous betting knowledge. Cluebet is a combination of what every investor looks for – highest possible quality services with lowest prices on the betting market . You can turn your hobby into the most thrilling betting experience in your life in just one step. Subscribe to our service today and be the winner with us tomorrow.


----------



## cluebet (Mar 9, 2015)

http://www.cluebet.com/ - PAID tip for today (09.03)

Championship: Czech Youth League
Match: Varnsdorf U21 - Mlada Boleslav U21
Tip: Over 3.5 AH(asian handicap)
Odd: 1.80

Regards!


----------



## Andy987 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks for the picks !!!
Highest possible quality services with lowest prices on the betting market i ever seen.


----------



## cluebet (May 5, 2015)

cluebet said:


> http://www.cluebet.com/ - PAID tip for today (09.03)
> 
> Championship: Czech Youth League
> Match: Varnsdorf U21 - Mlada Boleslav U21
> ...



*Win 1:3*


----------



## cluebet (May 5, 2015)

Free tip for today (05.05)

Championship: Germany
Match: Sportfreunde Siegen - Viktoria Koln
Tip: 2(-0.75)
Odd: 1.70

To check all our free tips, please follow us on:
Website: http://www.cluebet.com
Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/cluebet


----------

